# 2010 WTT weight loss club *please post your updates*



## Amygdala

Hey ladies!

I know there's a few of us wanting to loose weight before TTC. So I thought what better time to give this a go than the beginning of a whole new shiny decade! So who's with me?

Here's the 2010 WWT Weight Loss Club so far:

*Amygdala *
Starting BMI: 30.3
Target BMI: 24 by July 2010
Methods: Wii Fit Plus, Yoga, 30 minutes walking in lunch breaks, a book called 'the lunchbox diet' (haven't read it yet though)

*Meow951*
Starting weight: 12 stone 7lbs
Target weight: 10 stone
Methods: First cut out snacks and junk, then cut down on portion size, then start excercising. I can't do everything at once as i get down lol so have to do it in moderation.
*
MrsGaSp*
Starting Weight: 199
Target Weight: 140
Methods: Cut out snacks and junk food, soda. then how much i eat. Try to excersize at least 3 times a week

*Ein_85*
Starting at: 39 1/2 inches
Target: 32 inches
Methods: planning on getting out and walking my dog, doing the treadmill, push up, dancing, might even do some swimming, possibly some zumba. Cutting down the cokes definiatly, and going to start eating Special K for breakfast.

*HermioneLily*
Starting BMI: 38
Target BMI: 32 by April/May 2010 (little ambious but a girl can dream)
Methods: Daily walks around the block, no takeaways, cutting out junk food, ballet, eye toy

*Mummy_ellie09*
Starting BMI: 28.8
Target BMI: about 24
Methods: Cut down on junk foods, excerise more than once a month lol

*Essie*
Starting BMI: 35
Target BMI: 24
Methods: Wii Fit, walking, eating healthier.

*SmileyShazza*
Starting BMI: 37 
Target Weight: 10 stone
Methods: Not sure whether to try WW/SW/Calorie Counting or just general cutting back. Will be going swimming, Aquafit, Walking, Wii Fit and whatever exercise I can get.

*KittyKatBabe*
Starting BMI: 29
Target BMI: 23/24 - end of Feb
Methods: Cut down Junk and alcohol, follow slimming world or weight watchers, general healthy eating and portion control. Also will use Wii Fit, Davina Super Body, Exercise Bike - do at least 30 mins of activity everyday with more on other days. Trying not to push body too hard to quick as I won't get stuff done, so going with a daily goal of achieving an activity.

*kissingtoast*
Target weight: 11 St (or less) by June 2010.
Methods: SW, getting back to my Martial Arts training, trying to find so willpower and changing the way I look at food with Paul McKenna (book & it starts again on TV soon!)
Weight: 12 St 5 lbs - put on 3 lbs since friday 
Plan: Drink more water, get back onto SW and cut out junk & bread again, reduce alcohol, get back into my martial arts training starting Wed.


*Lou*
Current BMI: 25.9
Target BMI: 23
Target weight: 10st

Method:
* Healthy eating
* Exercising 
* No snacking
* No Chocolate
* Plenty of water

*Cupcake123*
Starting BMI: 27.4
Target BMI: 24
Methods: Cut out snacks and be more active

*MKM*
Current BMI: 30
Target BMI: 22
Methods: Wii fit and dieting - cutting calories and watching red meats

*EightiesBirdx*
Starting Weight - 9st 10 3/4lb
Target Weight - 9 Stone (If possible lol)

Method:
* No more coca cola 
* No Chocolate
* Lots of fruit
* Water
* Sit Ups


*Next Update: 9th Jan 10!​*

Good luck everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## meow951

Im going to be losin weight too for wedding in Jan 2011 and ttc end of 2010

Current weight: 12 stone 7lbs
Target weight: 10 stone
Methods: First cut out snacks and junk, then cut down on portion size, then start excercising. I can't do everything at once as i get down lol so have to do it in moderation.

I think i'll be able to do it this time as i actually have motivation.


----------



## MrsGaSp

I'm going to try to lose weight. I want to look better and be healthier


Current Weight: 199
Target Weight: 140
Methods: Cut out snacks and junk food, soda. then how much i eat. Try to excersize at least 3 times a week


----------



## Amygdala

Yay! Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## staceyjc18

ohhh yer me! ill join :thumbup: am starting on the 3rd of jan tho so can get christmas all out the way then i will begin! 

Not sure what my current bmi is yet? lol gonna weigh myself after xmas so i no exactly what im starting at! im sure am extra few pounds will sneek on around new year! :winkwink:

Good luck ladies ill be checking back for updates! 
x


----------



## Ein_85

Count me in, hope it's ok but I prefer to do mine in inches...

right now 39 1/2 inches...oh jeez! :nope:

want to get down to 32 inches


planning on getting out and walking my dog, doing the treadmill, push up, dancing, might even do some swimming, possibly some zumba. Cutting down the cokes definiatly, and going to start eating Special K for breakfast. Going to start this little thing after New Years, cause we have WAY too much chocolate laying around right now...:dohh:


----------



## HermioneLily

Hi Ladies

I'd love to join in, yay for a healthy and skinnier 2010.

Current BMI: 38
Target BMI: 32 by April/May 2010 (little ambious but a girl can dream)
Methods: Daily walks around the block, no takeaways, cutting out junk food, ballet, eye toy


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hey I'll join in! :)

Current BMI: 28.8
Target BMI: about 24
Methods: Cut down on junk foods, excerise more than once a month lol

I think I'd be best off starting in the new year, considering I've got to go through at least one more large meal like I have done over the last 2 days and I still have choccies and biccies to finish!


----------



## Amygdala

I just bought a (very cheapy) crosstrainer. Can't wait to try it. Hopefully it'll be waiting for me when I get home after christmas.


----------



## Essie

I'm in, I've lost 21lbs so far but been a bit naughty over Xmas so will properly restart in the New Year. I want to lose around 70lb (5 stone).

Current BMI: 35
Target BMI: 24
Methods: Wii Fit, walking, eating healthier.


----------



## Amygdala

Hi girls! Can I suggest I copy everyone's introductions into the first post and then we update them every Saturday with current weight/BMI/inches and news/achivements? News/achivements could be things like 'signed up for gym this week, managed a 2 mile run, read this exciting book xyz, discovered this new trick...' anything of that sort?
Sound ok?


----------



## staceyjc18

Yer that sounds a good idea amyg! I cant wait to start feel such a heffa! Too many family get togethers to start now :dohh: Never mind roll on the 3rd! x x


----------



## MrsGaSp

my weights been going so up and down i just don't want to do anything anymore it's so depressing that I will always have to work on it but my OH can eat whatever he wants for the rest of his life and still be underweight.

EDIT: And i like the idea of news and achievements and keeping everything on the first post great idea.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi ladies

Can I join you please?

I have decided that it's a new decade and along with that there are a few things I want to change and one of them is my weight. I am pretty miserable and I want to do something not ony to help with TTC but also for my own general self confidence. 

Current BMI: 37 :cry:
Target Weight: 10 stone
Methods: Not sure whether to try WW/SW/Calorie Counting or just general cutting back. Will be going swimming, Aquafit, Walking, Wii Fit and whatever exercise I can get.

I was thinking of starting a weight loss journal, not sure if it would be helpful for me to get things down.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey everyone, 

I really want join in with this, think the recording each week is superb idea. Please count me in, my TTC is on hold for time being but seeing as good chance get weight down.

Current BMI: 29
Target BMI: 23/24 - end of Feb
Methods: Cut down Junk and alcohol, follow slimming world or weight watchers, general healthy eating and portion control. Also will use Wii Fit, Davina Super Body, Exercise Bike - do at least 30 mins of activity everyday with more on other days. Trying not to push body too hard to quick as I won't get stuff done, so going with a daily goal of achieving an activity.

Thanks girls
x


----------



## kissingtoast

Oooo yes count me in - I was doing really well & had lost 9lbs until about 3-4 weeks ago when it all fell apart n then Xmas happened - I refuse to even get on the scales til New Year now so will let you know my weight/BMI when I know!

Target weight: 11 St (or less) by June 2010.
Methods: SW, getting back to my Martial Arts training, trying to find so willpower and changing the way I look at food with Paul McKenna (book & it starts again on TV soon!)

Gud luck to all!


----------



## Lou

May I join??
Current BMI: 25.9
Target BMI: 23
Target wieght: 10st

Method:
* Healthy eating
* Exercising 
* No snacking
* No Chocolate
* Plenty of water

Good luck girlies!!! :)

xxxx


----------



## Ein_85

I like posting the ideas of updates...ohhh I got a challenge comming up next week my best friend, OH, and mom are taking me to iHops and movie (Sherlock Holmes whoot!:happydance:) for an early birthday. I am trying to decide if I should try to plan ahead and skimp on calories for the next few days or if I should try to exorcise willpower, I'm thinking skimp, but I'm not too sure...

On a plus note I found a bunch of old cosmos, and each once has some excercises for target areas so I'm going to add them into the regimine.:thumbup:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Well im definitely up for this :D

*EightiesBirdx*
Starting Weight - 10st 4lb
Target Weight - 9 Stone (If possible lol)

Method:
* No more coca cola :(
* No Chocolate
* Lots of fruit
* Water
* Sit Ups


----------



## wanting2010

I definitely want to take part in this! I am much more successful with weight loss when I have other people to cheer me on. =)

I'm not going to weigh myself and "officially" start until January 4, as DH and I are taking a mini-vacation this weekend and I don't plan on restricting myself. I will come back and give my starting stats then!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mandaa1220

Can I join? But I won't be back from vacation til the 13th... is that okay?? I don't want to expect myself to lose weight in Disneyworld :rofl:


----------



## tinkerz23

Hi ladies. I accidentally clicked the mouse thingy on this laptop and ended up in the WTT thread. This post caught my eye as I struggled with my weight all my life. I know I am not WTT and am pregnant currently, but I just wanted to offer a couple tips for what worked for me. At my highest weight I was 250 lbs about 4 years ago. I lost 106 lbs in a little over a year. My ending weight was 144 and I have maintained that weight for 3 years til getting pregnant. The first thing I did was cut out sodas...all sodas including diet. I drank water by the tons. I also found a FREE website called www.sparkpeople.com. It is a website that customizes a plan made for you. You put in your starting weight and goal weight and then it will tell you how many calories you need to eat per day in order to meet that goal and you can count your calories using the built in program. It will also tell you how much exercise you need including strength training. I know I sound like I am advertising this site, but it helped me out a lot and it doesn't cost a dime. I counted everything I put in my mouth and tracked all my exercise. I started out only walking around the block and gradually made it to 2 miles a day..then 3 miles a day. I also alternated walking with some walkaerobics videos by Leslie Sansone. They are the walk away the pounds series. When I first started I could not make it through one workout, but once you get in the program it gets easier. I wish you all luck in your weight loss journey! I know how hard it is, but don't give up and you will reach your goals.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Can I join please?

I get married August 21st and since getting with H2B I have gone up a dress size! :( My aim is to feel thin again! :lol:

OMG I want to cry! I have just weighed myself and I have put 6lb on over Christmas!!!:cry:

Starting weight: 10 stone 4lbs
Target weight: 9 stone
Methods: 
*I plan to buy a child sized plate so that I eat smaller portions. 
*I have filled my fridge with fruit and vegetables which should help me if I really need to snack in the beginning.
*I WILL eat breakfast even if it is just a yoghurt!
*No more chocolate or crisps.
*Only healthy snacks.
*When the mornings lighten I will start running with my pooch!
*Borrowing my sisters Wii.
*I WILL use the cross trainer!
*Drink Green Tea and Fresh Lemon Water daily!
*Drink more water.


----------



## brunettebimbo

tinkerz23 said:


> Hi ladies. I accidentally clicked the mouse thingy on this laptop and ended up in the WTT thread. This post caught my eye as I struggled with my weight all my life. I know I am not WTT and am pregnant currently, but I just wanted to offer a couple tips for what worked for me. At my highest weight I was 250 lbs about 4 years ago. I lost 106 lbs in a little over a year. My ending weight was 144 and I have maintained that weight for 3 years til getting pregnant. The first thing I did was cut out sodas...all sodas including diet. I drank water by the tons. I also found a FREE website called www.sparkpeople.com. It is a website that customizes a plan made for you. You put in your starting weight and goal weight and then it will tell you how many calories you need to eat per day in order to meet that goal and you can count your calories using the built in program. It will also tell you how much exercise you need including strength training. I know I sound like I am advertising this site, but it helped me out a lot and it doesn't cost a dime. I counted everything I put in my mouth and tracked all my exercise. I started out only walking around the block and gradually made it to 2 miles a day..then 3 miles a day. I also alternated walking with some walkaerobics videos by Leslie Sansone. They are the walk away the pounds series. When I first started I could not make it through one workout, but once you get in the program it gets easier. I wish you all luck in your weight loss journey! I know how hard it is, but don't give up and you will reach your goals.


Thankyou!!

I have just joined :D


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thanks for the recommendation Tinker I have just joined - they way I see it it's free and anything that might help can only be a good thing!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have to say how good is that Spark People website?! I've just been looking around it and so far I am impressed :) 

Am going to start logging everything from tomorrow as there is no point starting halfway through the day. Plus what better day to start than the first day of a new decade? Brunettebimbo what is yo0ur username on there I can add you as a friend if you like?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brunettebimbo I think!! :lol:

Should we all add each other?


----------



## kissingtoast

Here's my starting weight as of this morning for you to add to the stats!

Weight: 12 st 2 lbs

(I have lost 7 lbs since October when I started my ticker)


----------



## Amygdala

Hello ladies!

Saturday is upon us so please post your updates in this form:

Name
weight/bmi/inches on 2 jan
news

so for example: 

Amygdala
BMI on 2 jan: 30.2
bought a pedometre and will aim to increase my steps a little every day this week.

So let's see how everyone's getting on!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't have any updates apart from what I posted up top! My diet starts today :)


----------



## Lou

I'm the same as brunetbimbo.. I have no updates yet as I only started yesterday, though I will be joining that sparklebox!! Thanks for recommending it!!

Good luck girliessss!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Ganton

Hi girls

I'm wanting to lose a few extra pounds whilst WTT so will update with my starting weight/BMI etc once I've found out how much I've put back on over Christmas :blush: 

A few people have already mentioned sparkpeople, which I've heard is a good website, but I used purpleweightloss last year, and found it really simple to use. 

It's amazing how writing down what you eat helps with weight loss. I'm just glad I'm only starting today so that I don't have to think about how many Creme Eggs I've eaten over the last few days (don't ask :nope:)


----------



## cupcake123

Hi, am I too late to join? If not my current BMI is 27.4 (my absolute worst ever!) and my target is 24.

I aim to cut out snacks (my nemisis!) and be more active.

Good luck ladies, we can do it! :thumbup:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey girls, no change for me, done no exercise yet - still suffered with the cold, been having very lazy days. Figured I would start on 4th as thats when I am back at work x x


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm starting tomorrow as well. Decided it was a good time as am back at work and it's always better to start at the beginning of a week. Plus AF is here so I am bloated with water retention :(

My 1st update will be on 11th January - fingers crossed it's a good one.


----------



## MKM

Good evening gals!

I hope it's okay I pop in and join this thread - I've been looking for some WTT ladies with weight to lose like myself.

Current BMI: 30
Target BMI: 22
Methods: Wii fit and dieting - cutting calories and watching red meats.

Here's a quote of motivation I wanted to share: 

George Bernard Shaw
You see things; and you say "Why?" But I dream things that never were; and I say "Why not?"

:D Good luck everybody!! You can DO it!


----------



## Ein_85

No change yet. Going to wait till after the festivities of this week, and the get on the ball, also using this week to inventory, and compile a list of good for you foods. Also starting to compile a list of exercises as well...


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm now 10 stone 0 pounds!:happydance:


----------



## cupcake123

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm now 10 stone 0 pounds!:happydance:

Wow congrats- that is fab news :thumbup: 

remember slow and steady weight loss is the most effective, so dont be too disappointed if you don't quite keep up the weight loss at that speed.

Very impressive though! :happydance:


----------



## kissingtoast

*Name:* Laura (KissingToast)

*Weight:* 12 St 5 lbs - put on 3 lbs since friday :(

*Plan:* Drink more water, get back onto SW and cut out junk & bread again, reduce alcohol, get back into my martial arts training starting Wed.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm having a crappy day :( AF came this morning, I feel the size of a house and I just want to eat everything I am not supposed too! :cry:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Errrm, id like to edit my start weight..my start weight was 9 stone 10 and 3/4 lol!..I thought id be ten stone at least haha..

Anyway, been drinking lots of water and managed to lose a pound, im now 9 stone 9 and 3/4 :D x

Good luck ladies =]


----------



## Lou

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm having a crappy day :( AF came this morning, I feel the size of a house and I just want to eat everything I am not supposed too! :cry:

aww!! i hope shes being kinder to you now?? :hugs::hugs:

im just revising allll day, and desperate for some choc... not had any. My skin is much healthier!! I cant believe it...

also just for motivation purposes - for every bag of crisps u eat, in order to burn off the calories, you have to walk 2 miles!! :shock:

hope u girlies are finding it ok...
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I love crisps :(

I'm just not enjoying anything I eat anymore, it's so bland and boring!! There is only so much fruit and veg you can eat and enjoy it!!

I can't believe how much that spark page has helped me!

It says I am not eating enough protein but no matter how much I try I can't get to the goal they have set me, I don't like fish :( Any idea's of food high in protein but low in fat, calories and carbs other that fish?


----------



## cupcake123

Eggs, especially egg whites, it is what body builders use to bulk up! Don't eat it raw like some do. Bleurgh! Egg whites are fat free, low calorie and high in protein, but maybe not too appetising! Almonds and lentils are great sources too. Hope that is some help.


----------



## kissingtoast

brunettebimbo said:


> I love crisps :(
> 
> I'm just not enjoying anything I eat anymore, it's so bland and boring!! There is only so much fruit and veg you can eat and enjoy it!!
> 
> I can't believe how much that spark page has helped me!
> 
> It says I am not eating enough protein but no matter how much I try I can't get to the goal they have set me, I don't like fish :( Any idea's of food high in protein but low in fat, calories and carbs other that fish?

Any meats (stick to lean White ones to be more healthy), pulses (even baked beans!), nuts and Quorn products! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I always thought nuts where fattening?


----------



## cupcake123

This might help anyone interested in nuts and fat/protein content.

https://www.fatfreekitchen.com/nutrition/nuts-nutrition.html

:thumbup:


----------



## kissingtoast

Nuts are fatty but gud fats so small amount is ok n gud for protien levels n also fat soluble vitamins :)


----------



## Lou

Hi girls, I know it's a little early for the update but with so much work on for exams I don't get much bnb time... I weighed myself today and got some great results. 
Starting weight: 11s 4Ib
new weight: 10s 8Ib.
I know that there's still a way to go til my desired weight but I'm delighted with the result so far! 
Good luck to everyone for their updates!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Amygdala

Wow, nice one Lou! And during exam time as well, that's rather impressive. :D


----------



## cupcake123

Starting BMI: 27.4

9/1/10: BMI: 26.8

Better than nothing :happydance:

Hope all you ladies have some exciting plans this weekend, I have lots of uni work... which means greater temptation to snack :nope:


----------



## Amygdala

That's awesome as well!!! I don't really want to check mine now...


----------



## kissingtoast

My weigh-day in Monday so i'll update then! Been really bad for too much food this week n no exercise so not looking forward to getting on the Wii Fit to weigh :(

Well done everyone you all seem to be doing soooooo well! Keep it up & i'll hopefully be joining you in the loosing streak soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

H2B really wanted to treat his kids (only see them once a fortnight) so took them to pizza hut :(I'm dreading weigh in on Monday!!


----------



## Amygdala

Hmm, BMI down from 30.3 to 30.17. Ah well, guess it's better than up..


----------



## Ein_85

Just measured today, and no change, not really a surprise, just gratefull it didn't go up. I've cut back to two cokes a day(at the most) a cup of coffee. I'd like to get it down to maybe just the coffee. Gonna start taking the dog out for a walk Monday, on my birthday none the less, and go from there.


----------



## Lou

Amygdala said:


> Wow, nice one Lou! And during exam time as well, that's rather impressive. :D

Thank you hunni! I have a feeling its because ive had to use different scales. :S

Good luck girlies!

xxxx


----------



## Lou

Amygdala said:


> Hmm, BMI down from 30.3 to 30.17. Ah well, guess it's better than up..

:thumbup: welldone! Like you said its gone down not up, so you're definately doing the right things! :) 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

My weigh in - 2lb down! :D


----------



## kissingtoast

*Weight = * 12 stone 3 pounds

Lost 2 pounds this week :happydance: and 6 pounds in total! Same as you BrunetteBimbo - go us! :)


----------



## cupcake123

Congrats ladies :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

kissingtoast said:


> *Weight = * 12 stone 3 pounds
> 
> Lost 2 pounds this week :happydance: and 6 pounds in total! Same as you BrunetteBimbo - go us! :)

Wohoo!! :wohoo:

I'm going to find it hard to get any lower I think :(


----------



## kissingtoast

brunettebimbo said:


> kissingtoast said:
> 
> 
> *Weight = * 12 stone 3 pounds
> 
> Lost 2 pounds this week :happydance: and 6 pounds in total! Same as you BrunetteBimbo - go us! :)
> 
> Wohoo!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm going to find it hard to get any lower I think :(Click to expand...

PMA required from you me thinks! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I'm not saying I'm going to stop but I do struggle getting any lower! :(

I've finally been able to start exercising (I was ill with sinusitus last week so did none), I'm starting gradually with my cross trainer because I am so unhealthy!! I have also been doing sit ups daily!


----------



## kissingtoast

brunettebimbo said:


> :lol: I'm not saying I'm going to stop but I do struggle getting any lower! :(
> 
> I've finally been able to start exercising (I was ill with sinusitus last week so did none), I'm starting gradually with my cross trainer because I am so unhealthy!! I have also been doing sit ups daily!

You're doing well! :) Im meant to be going back to training on wed so FXd I don't wimp out lol! Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

My friend and I are thinking abot joining Aquafit!! :happydance: I can't believe how much it all adds up to though!! Exercise should be free!!:growlmad:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey here is my update - put 2lbs on! lol. I thought i had been careful..ish!. Started slimming world last night so hoping that helps see a big change.

I have done a bit of exercise everyday since Thursday mainly 29 mins on Biggest Loser on Wii, then done 20 mins of own exercises everyday since.

Small steps this week, but want to do my keep fit dvd's in next few days.


----------



## Ein_85

Sooo Excited checked my measurements and I LOST half an inch!!! :happydance:

Course dad made brownies with fudge icing and I had two today:dohh: But still Half and inch is something:cloud9:


----------



## Lou

Ein_85 said:


> Sooo Excited checked my measurements and I LOST half an inch!!! :happydance:
> 
> Course dad made brownies with fudge icing and I had two today:dohh: But still Half and inch is something:cloud9:

:thumbup: Welldone thats brilliant!! :D 

xxxx


----------



## Lou

ok so I am now massively confused... the scales at my parents house (where I live) say: 10s 10Ibs but the scales at my OH's (that are newer) say 10st 8Ibs... so I really dont have a clue what I am anymore... guna start fresh of my parents ones... :( :S

xxx


----------



## cupcake123

Just go with the lighter one! :)

Well i'm not going to be on the internet tomorrow so here is my early update

2/1/10 BMI = 27.4
9/1/10 BMI= 26.8
15/1/10 BMI = 26.6

So still an improvement!


----------



## brunettebimbo

cupcake123 said:


> Just go with the lighter one! :)
> 
> Well i'm not going to be on the internet tomorrow so here is my early update
> 
> 2/1/10 BMI = 27.4
> 9/1/10 BMI= 26.8
> 15/1/10 BMI = 26.6
> 
> So still an improvement!

Well done!

I will update mine on Monday as that is my weigh in day!
Went to Aquafit last night, it was brill!!:thumbup:


----------



## kissingtoast

:happydance: I lost 2 lbs this week! Which brings me down from Obese to Overwieght on the BMI scale (but I don't believe the BMI is an accurate assessment of people as it doesn't take into consideration muscle mass etc!)

Current weight = 12 St 1 lb.

Keeping it off is the next problem :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I only lost 1lb :(


----------



## cupcake123

Congrats Kissingtoast, that is fab! I know what you mean about BMI, it is an odd system!

BrunetteBimbo, thats still progress, don't be down on yourself. 

I think I will be putting on weight again this week. Need to focus!


----------



## kissingtoast

brunettebimbo said:


> I only lost 1lb :(

Hunny a lb is good! Better than staying the same or putting on!! Slow and steady is better in the longrun as its much more maintainable!!!!! You r doing well just keep it up! :hugs:


----------



## Amygdala

I've totally fallen off the wagon yesterday. Had a fight with hubby in the morning (all sorted out now) so didn't feel like breakfast, then had sandwiches for lunch and finally stayed in work till 8 and then had pizza for dinner. :( Not a good day from a healthy living perspective... Also haven't had a chance to weigh in yet but am convinced I've gained weight again. Food was ok apart from yesterday (though not great) but I didn't manage to get in ANY exercise at all. I'm a bit scared to look at the scales to be honest. Especially because I'm also now right at the very fine line between overweight and obese. Don't wanna be obese. :(


----------



## Amygdala

Current BMI: 30.10. Not great but at least no increase.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I think I'm naughty :blush: I don't think I've lost a single lb :blush:

I seriously need to knuckle down 

I feel I've let you down girls :(


----------



## Amygdala

Have you checked or do you just have a bad feeling? But even if you're right: there's always tomorrow. If you haven't been as successful as you'd like so far just try extra hard next week (maybe swap some unhealthy food for a healthy alternative or start doing some exercise). You can do it! :D


----------



## cupcake123

Hmm well I'm not doong so well this week either,

2/1/10 BMI = 27.4
9/1/10 BMI= 26.8
15/1/10 BMI = 26.6
23/1/10 BMI= 26.6

Nevermind, I'm sure I will be able to do better this coming week! Keeping positive! 

Anyone got any exciting plans this weekend?


----------



## kissingtoast

I will weight tomorrow as usual - not looking good though - just had KFC :blush::dohh:


----------



## kissingtoast

Well considering the KFC last night and lack of exercise this week I managed to stay the same! Much better than putting back on :)

Defo going training this week - already sorted my kit out ready for wednesday! :thumbup:


----------



## kissingtoast

cupcake123 said:


> Hmm well I'm not doong so well this week either,
> 
> 2/1/10 BMI = 27.4
> 9/1/10 BMI= 26.8
> 15/1/10 BMI = 26.6
> 23/1/10 BMI= 26.6
> 
> Nevermind, I'm sure I will be able to do better this coming week! Keeping positive!
> 
> Anyone got any exciting plans this weekend?

You managed to maintain your loss hun - that is a good thing! Slow and stready wins the weight loss race - and much more likely you will keep it off that way tooooo! :hugs:


----------



## cupcake123

Thanks for the support Kissingtoast, sorry I only just saw your reply today! 

2/1/10 BMI = 27.4
9/1/10 BMI= 26.8
15/1/10 BMI = 26.6
23/1/10 BMI= 26.6
30/1/10 BMI= 26.5

Slow but steady progress! Haha. Bit annoyed that I am not under 26 yet, but nevermind.

Last update of Jan... how scary is that?!


----------



## kissingtoast

Bad bad bad bad me..... :cry: - my own fault for having all-you-can-eat chinese last night! Also didn't make it to training as had too much uni work to do - will try harder this week!

03/11/09 - 177 lbs
28/11/09 - 170 lbs :)
04/12/09 - 168 lbs :)
04/01/10 - 171 lbs :(
18/01/10 - 169 lbs :)
25/01/10 - 169 lbs
01/02/10 - 171 lbs :(

I sooooooo want to get down to 11 St (154 lbs) by my birthday (9th June) for 2 reasons - 1) because I am hoping to move over to TTC if OH agrees, and 2) because I am going to Download Festival on my birthday and if the weather is nice I want to be able to wear a bikini top and feel comfortable!

Keep trying everyone! We'll get there - I do value the support we can all give each other on here :)


----------



## China girl

Well, I am new & from what I have read you ladies are very supportive of one another. I like that:winkwink: I am WTC around September & want to lose some of this weight before I do. Plus I am in a wedding in June. So here goes.

Current Weight: 235 lbs
Target Weight : 200 lbs by June
Target Weght : <200 lbs by September

Goals: To walk 2 miles everyday, Eliptical 2x's a week and EA Sportsactive on the Wii when I can. Cut back on my calories and STOP snacking. If I do this I know I can lose the weight:happydance:


----------



## kissingtoast

China girl said:


> Well, I am new & from what I have read you ladies are very supportive of one another. I like that:winkwink: I am WTC around September & want to lose some of this weight before I do. Plus I am in a wedding in June. So here goes.
> 
> Current Weight: 235 lbs
> Target Weight : 200 lbs by June
> Target Weght : <200 lbs by September
> 
> Goals: To walk 2 miles everyday, Eliptical 2x's a week and EA Sportsactive on the Wii when I can. Cut back on my calories and STOP snacking. If I do this I know I can lose the weight:happydance:

Welcome & good luck! :flower:


----------



## China girl

Thank you kissingtoast =)
How do you add the trackers to your signature??


----------



## kissingtoast

China girl said:


> Thank you kissingtoast =)
> How do you add the trackers to your signature??

You need the code from the site (eg tickerfactory.com) - For my weight loss ticker I used https://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php?type=3 cos you can set it up so you save the page to your browsers favourites and update it without having to update the ticker/tracker each time :)

Then you copy the bbCode and paste it into you signature on here (there's an "edit signature" button on the left hand side of your User CP).

Hope that helps lol! :flower:


----------



## kissingtoast

Well I was rather annoyed with myself after weighing on monday, so i've tried to be really good for monday n tuesday, and decided to weigh again today - needed a motivation boost..... Lost 2 lbs!!! :D So back to my 169 which i'm just about managing to mainitain on the whole - just need to start loosing again!

03/11/09 - 177 lbs
28/11/09 - 170 lbs :)
04/12/09 - 168 lbs :)
04/01/10 - 171 lbs :(
18/01/10 - 169 lbs :)
25/01/10 - 169 lbs
01/02/10 - 171 lbs :(
03/02/10 - 169 lbs :)


----------



## China girl

Thanks :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hey girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, my laptop broke!:growlmad:

I love love love Spark and without it I have been useless!! I lost another 2lb which took me to 9lb weightloss but then without Spark I put 2lb back on and have been stuck on that since!!!

Laptop is back so I am back on the Spark today! :mrgreen:

I joined a gym:happydance:


----------



## kissingtoast

Maintaining.....

03/11/09 - 177 lbs
28/11/09 - 170 lbs :)
04/12/09 - 168 lbs :)
04/01/10 - 171 lbs :(
18/01/10 - 169 lbs :)
25/01/10 - 169 lbs
01/02/10 - 171 lbs :(
03/02/10 - 169 lbs :)
15/02/10 - 169


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well doesn't look like I will be losing any weight for my wedding. More like putting it on!!!

Just found out I am pregnant!!!


----------



## cupcake123

Welcome back BrunetteBimbo! Looks like you won't be around in WTT for much longer! Congrats on the pregnancy, wonderful news 

I haven't been weighing recently- I'm taking a few weeks break from dieting for various reasons.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## kissingtoast

brunettebimbo said:


> Well doesn't look like I will be losing any weight for my wedding. More like putting it on!!!
> 
> Just found out I am pregnant!!!

:happydance: congrats hunny!!!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Well I've stopped a bit too cause of me and OH splitting but I'm hoping to start up again. Started walking more now sometimes taking Josh with me. And I'm hoping to use the excersice bike, and also do some sit ups etc while watching Jeremy Kyle lol


----------



## LimeFerret

Can I join?!

I have been on weight watchers for 6 years, lost 75 Lbs total, but I am back up, and want to lose 20Lbs.

I would love love love to help anyone out with weight watchers and getting started, especially other ladies with PCOS!

I currently weigh 141 and would like to be back at 125. (my original weight watchers goal had been 130, and my lowest weight was 120, but that was toooooo low)

lost one pound last week, but sticking to it is hard!

- Had to edit to add that I have 16 left to lose!


----------



## mbara

Can I join? I started losing already, we'll be actively TTC this summer so I need to get my butt in gear before then. 

SW 199
CW 182
GW 140
Methods: cutting take out, increasing fruits and veggies, love cardio at the gym


----------



## kissingtoast

Welcome mbara and LimeFerret!

Well this week I put on a little - but I did have chip shop one day and McDonalds the next so i guess it's my own fault!

03/11/09 - 177 lbs
28/11/09 - 170 lbs :)
04/12/09 - 168 lbs :)
04/01/10 - 171 lbs :(
18/01/10 - 169 lbs :)
25/01/10 - 169 lbs
01/02/10 - 171 lbs :(
03/02/10 - 169 lbs 
15/02/10 - 169 lbs
22/02/10 - 170 lbs :(


----------



## WantSmythBaby

Hi ladies!!! Can I join in too?? :) We are going to start trying in October...CW is a horrible 320, GW by then is 250. Eventually i'd like to get down to 170...


----------



## Mummy2jayden

Can I join pretty please? We are now officially ttc and would like to get my bmi within the healthy range so max being 25. Last year i lost ALOT of weight (just over 6st) And am now at a total loss of 7st. however my current bmi is 26.8 (come down from a massive 41.1 at the start of jan 09) For me to get to 25 means i need to lose just over a stone so would like to lose that by June x


----------



## mbara

Ok haven't hit the gym yet but thanks to a stomach bug,my appetite is not there. I'm down to 179. This week I hope to get to the gym at least three days and lose 2lbs


----------



## Mummy2jayden

How rubbish I stayed the same this week :( better than putting on I guess! MUST do exercise this week that was my downfall last week (plus two naughty days last monday and tues!)


----------



## mbara

took a spin class today, feels so good to get back into the groove of things...The sun motivated me to get my booty out there. Looking to lose 3lbs this week!


----------



## kissingtoast

I'm avoiding the scales this week - too depressing :( Hopefully get back on track next week!

Well done everyone who is maintaining or loosing!!


----------



## SazzleR

I'm going to join you guys, if you don't mind!

We'll be TTC from Aug when we go on our honeymoon. I lost 2st last year for our wedding in December but since then I've lost all motivation with the gym and have stuffed my face with all the forbidden food I couldn't eat before the wedding! So as a result I've put on half a stone I reckon. Oops!

So on Mon I'm off back to Weight Watchers. This is how I lost all my weight last year. I find it works for me as it fits in with eating out etc. I'd like to be 10st for our honeymoon & TTC. (was 10st 4lb for wedding) I've been fully back into the exercise for the last 2 weeks so just need to sort out the food!

So....

Start weight: 10st 10lb (ish I reckon, will update on Mon!)
Goal weight: 10st
Method: Weight Watchers diet plus exercise of one gym sesh, one spin class and one run per week.


----------



## Mummy2jayden

Happy girl I am!! Lost 4lb this week :happydance: 10lb to go till im at the highest of my ideal weight.. id like to be able to maintain so giving myself 6lb to play with so i guess i have upto 16lb left to lose but 10 sounds better :winkwink:


----------



## mbara

ugh, haven't been doing too well for the past week...stress at work is getting to me! Have to leave that stuff at work and focus on happy things when I'm at home. Back to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## SazzleR

It was worse than I thought at Weight Watchers tonight! So....

Start weight: 10st 13.5lbs (!!!!!)
Goal weight: 10st
Method: WW diet (21 pts a day), one gym session, one spin class and one run per week.

Have to be slim for honeymoon & TTC! xxx


----------



## SazzleR

It was worse than I thought at Weight Watchers tonight! So....

Start weight: 10st 13.5lbs (!!!!!)
Goal weight: 10st
Method: WW diet (21 pts a day), one gym session, one spin class and one run per week.

Have to be slim for honeymoon & TTC! xxx


----------



## kissingtoast

LOST 1 lb!

03/11/09 - 177 lbs
28/11/09 - 170 lbs 
04/12/09 - 168 lbs 
04/01/10 - 171 lbs 
18/01/10 - 169 lbs 
25/01/10 - 169 lbs
01/02/10 - 171 lbs 
03/02/10 - 169 lbs 
15/02/10 - 169 lbs
22/02/10 - 170 lbs 
08/03/10 - 169 lbs


----------



## mbara

so I'm going to start taking zumba classes with a friend, hopefully a fun effective way to help me lose weight


----------



## kissingtoast

mbara said:


> so I'm going to start taking zumba classes with a friend, hopefully a fun effective way to help me lose weight

What on earth is zumba?? :)


----------



## Mummy2jayden

mbara said:


> so I'm going to start taking zumba classes with a friend, hopefully a fun effective way to help me lose weight


Ive done Zumba online (downloaded the workouts) They are sooooo good and then I went to a Zumba class and it was pants! :growlmad: I wants impressed at all, I hope your classes are alot better then the ones here with PROPER instructors who can actually dance lol


----------



## Mummy2jayden

SazzleR said:


> It was worse than I thought at Weight Watchers tonight! So....
> 
> Start weight: 10st 13.5lbs (!!!!!)
> Goal weight: 10st
> Method: WW diet (21 pts a day), one gym session, one spin class and one run per week.
> 
> Have to be slim for honeymoon & TTC! xxx


Good luck on WW, Ill be on week 7 of ww as of tomorrow, its nice because you dont feel like your on a diet and its really easy to count the points if you have all the books and the calculators are a god send if your in a supermarket!! Think so far ive lost about 10lb on ww which isnt too bad as they say you should lose between 1-2lb a week on ww. Hope you manage to lose the weight for the honeymoon :thumbup: I want to lose atleast another 9lb before ttc in june xx


----------



## mbara

Zumba is a combination of latin and current hip hop music. Basically a big dance party! What better way to lose weight than to have fun dancing? Right up my alley, I'm always looking for fun, new ways to get active You Tube it, it looks like a blast and my friend said she was sweating her butt off


----------



## Damita

Hey can I join? I am 9 stone 4 and would like to be 8 stone 5 by August :)


----------



## SazzleR

I am gutted! :-(

Only lost 1.5lbs! 

I know, it's better than nothing & a step in the right direction and all that. But I felt like I'd lost a bit more - much flatter tummy!

I know WW works so just have to stick to it but it's hard after a bad first week. :-(

x


----------

